# best gear oil? (vr6 5 speed)



## DooksVR6 (Aug 16, 2006)

looking to see what works the best for u guys and something i can pick up at like autozone or advance, or pepboys thanks! o and what u guys think of shell roletta T 5w 40 motor oil for a vr i know my 8v loved the roletta t heavy duty stuff


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: best gear oil? (DooksVR6)*

5w/40 is fine in the vr6, vw's own quantum fully synthetic oil is 5w/40 spec.
As for gear oil i've had no problems in my 02J using valvoline 75w/90 GL4 durablend semi synthetic.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: best gear oil? (animaniac)*

Mobil 1 75W90 in both VRs


----------



## mk4living (Nov 16, 2009)

*Re: best gear oil? (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Mobil 1 75W90 in both VRs

GL5?
Is it the same for a 6spd?


----------



## $rado (May 17, 2007)

*Re: best gear oil? (mk4living)*

Mobil-one 75-90 
Amalie 75-90


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: best gear oil? (DooksVR6)*

stock stuff works fine for me for 167K miles. I changed it recently and it was still in very good condition. It's not synthetic, its mineral oil and it works fine. Original oil was in there for 150K. Not an issue. 
If I had to use anything else it would be Lubro-moly or Pentosin gear oil. But I think LM is a GL5, oh well.


----------

